
Show HN: JavaScript in 14 minutes - bbx
https://jgthms.com/javascript-in-14-minutes/
======
okadahiroshi
This is great work. I've translate it to Japanese.
[https://github.com/HiroshiOkada/javascript-
in-14-minutes](https://github.com/HiroshiOkada/javascript-in-14-minutes)

------
samuell
Nice to see a reference to Bulma. Bulma is basically what was needed to get me
to code sites by hand again, after being troubled by the lack of a)
design<\-->css-template-code round-trip and b) offline support, in Webflow.

------
crazydiamond
How do you progress beyond testing out "alert" on your console? I've tried
this on both Firefox and Safari on Mac OS and I don't get anything beyond
checking out the console. ???

------
meagher
really well designed!

